# scratched scope lens



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Are there any solutions or methods to use to repair a lens which has been scratched?


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

I would try my luck at a glasses store like IRIS 
they should be able to polish it back


----------



## toddsurfs (Nov 14, 2010)

I remember back in the when everybody had swatches, a girl I knew would polish them with a jewelers cloth, if I remembered that right.
They would look like new


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

you could use tooth paste if it is a light scratch..


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

The scratch is very small so I don't want to make things worse. I may just live with it.


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

you can use a non grit tooth paste like something for dentures!


----------



## islandflyin (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a swatch watch fixed recently and the guy put some type of solvent on the face and melted it back to perfect.... Not going to work for your lens... Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

Toothpaste has silica in it and will scratch the lens even more. I was told to try that with a pair of glasses a few years back and they were wrecked!!!!


----------



## nrellij (Feb 19, 2010)

My truck windshield had some pretty severe scratches and a windshield repair man told me to try auto wax. Worked like a champ.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

There are products to eliminate the refraction from the scratch that works like the auto polish mentioned above. These products do not remove scratches but it looks as if they do which is as good. It is kind of like to epoxy they use to fix cracks in auto glass.
The reason you see a scratch is that it refracts light and the filler obviates this. I agree about not using toothpaste. A optical shop should be about to polish the lens if you remove it from the scope and take it in.


----------

